# HD selling flexible gas line



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> I once called the gas company because I had some gas leaks on a commercial building I was working on. The gas guy came, tightened and tested everything. He said he usually doesn't because it isn't their job and I should have just took a wrench to the fittings.
> 
> No plumber/pipefitter/gasguy needed for Natural gas, even to run new gas lines, but is needed for propane. Seems crazy to me. They don't want us to replace a toilet, but I can run gas all over a house. :blink:


Propane is infinitely more dangerous than natural gas because it is less buoyant than air and will settle. Natural gas rises up and finds it's way out.

I've seen many horrible gas leaks that were that way for years. When was the last time you heard of someone dying from a natural gas leak?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Young mason said:


> Either you are hilarious or are unaware that it's referred to as rocket science.


I just stopped by to get a glass of sparkling water from the refrigerator door. Carry on.

Tom


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

No law that says I can't change the brakes on my 8000 lbs truck loaded with 45 gallons of gasoline, but I can't buy some gas pipe???


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a few years ago a house blew up here. Street gas had seeped into this guys basement. He opened the basement door, flipped the light switch and boom. He had oil heat too. They've been replacing gas lines all over now since then. I smell leaking natural gas all over the place around here. I always like using three or four hose clamps to make sure my gas line is nice and tight :smile:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Just a few years ago a house blew up here. Street gas had seeped into this guys basement. He opened the basement door, flipped the light switch and boom. He had oil heat too. They've been replacing gas lines all over now since then. I smell leaking natural gas all over the place around here. I always like using three or four hose clamps to make sure my gas line is nice and tight :smile:


Hose clamps? On what? Rubber line? Lol


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

I once ran across an apartment that had utilities shut off for non payment. One of the downstairs electrical circuits was being back fed by tapping into the neighbors outlet through the wall. 
The real fun was seeing the water heater that was disconnected from it's natural gas system, and being fed by a 100 lb propane tank. Apparently they just used some sort of welding tank regulator inline, that would freeze up and suddenly allow a surge of pressure that created quite a fire ball in the water heater closet. At least the building didn't burn down or any other explosive results :blink:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Rubber hose. Garden hose works well.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Rubber hose. Garden hose works well.


Excellent


----------



## tccoggs (Dec 17, 2008)

Friend of mine has a rental property where the copper line to oil tank which is outside kept getting stolen, so its been a peice of Liquidtight conduit now for the past 5 years with a few hose clamps on each end. Still going strong.


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

jlsconstruction said:


> You can walk into Lowe's and buy a gas fireplace, and I have several local stores to buy a furnace. No ifs ands or buts about it.


Box stores around here either won't stock it, but can special order it for you. Either or they will not sell it to you, nor parts unless you have a gas fitters license.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Propane is infinitely more dangerous than natural gas because it is less buoyant than air and will settle. Natural gas rises up and finds it's way out.
> 
> I've seen many horrible gas leaks that were that way for years. When was the last time you heard of someone dying from a natural gas leak?


When the leak goes BOOM
http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=9317397
they did not die....yet

http://www.ntsb.gov/doclib/reports/2007/PAB0701.pdf

Propane is more dangerous but natural gas can still do the trick


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

nickko said:


> Johnstown


is pdc spa still around town


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

renov8r said:


> Box stores around here either won't stock it, but can special order it for you. Either or they will not sell it to you, nor parts unless you have a gas fitters license.


Do they sell black iron pipe?


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

pappagor said:


> is pdc spa still around town


What is pdc spa?


----------



## joeh20 (Jan 4, 2012)

They sell copper tubing, that anyone can try to flare and install. They sell black pipe that might leak when installed. They even sell PVC which will hold a 1/4 pound of gas pressure in, for a while. Any homeowner can buy all of these and attempt to run gas through them. Tracpipe might just mean they at least understand what its for. 

It make us all stop and think because we know the precedent that it sets in our minds that this could be very dangerous for Joe Homeowner to use something that must be done a certain way and the manufacturer goes to great lengths to assure that trained tradespersons understand why. Box stores chase dollars at all cost. They sell wire and and service panels to non-licensed people all day long.


----------



## TLP (Jun 17, 2013)

Impressive product. If you read this 100+ page installation guide you can see why they require a certified installer....

http://www.tracpipe.com/Customer-Content/WWW/CMS/files/152565_OmegaFlex_DIGuide_9.11.pdf


----------

